# Wanted: Orlando, FL - Christmas week



## BirrdWatcherr (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi forum - looking for something in Orlando/Greater Orlando for Christmas week.  Ideally a 2-bedroom, but we can be flexible.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jules54 (Dec 8, 2021)

Sent you PM


----------



## Sattva (Dec 8, 2021)

I have a Sheraton Vistana Dec 18-25 2BR available.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 10, 2021)

I have a one Br ocean front in Ormond Beach if you don't have to be right in Orlando.  Check in 12/21, out 12/27


----------



## gilbbr (Dec 10, 2021)

BirrdWatcherr said:


> Hi forum - looking for something in Orlando/Greater Orlando for Christmas week.  Ideally a 2-bedroom, but we can be flexible.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I have a 1 bedroom at the Marriot Lake Shore Reserve.  Dec 23-30th.  $800


----------



## jules54 (Dec 11, 2021)

1 bedroom Marriott Grande Vista 12/23-12/30
750.00

text me if interested
402-432-6706
Jukie


----------

